# Questions wiring up a soliton jr.



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

mk4gti said:


> ...
> 1. Can I hook up my idle switch to the Throttle limit input? I am feeding a
> ground, does that mean I need to use the "invert checkbox" ?
> 2. What is the "power" output used for?
> ...


1. Not sure what you are asking.. what is an idle switch? Otherwise, yes, if you want an input to be active when grounded then you check the "invert" checkbox. Note that you also have to use a pullup resistor on the input because all of the inputs are weakly pulled down to ground.

2. You can specify a motor power limit in the web interface and the "Power" gauge driver output is a representation of the percentage of that power limit. E.g. - if you limit motor power to 100kW then when the controller is delivering 10kW then the duty cycle of the Power gauge driver output will be 10%.

3. The gauge drivers are explained in some detail on p16 of the manual. It might be possible to use the controller temp gauge driver output to drive the OEM coolant temp gauge, but that will require a lot of work on your part to figure out how...


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

Thanks!

yeah idle switch is a microswich that turns on when idle (throttle off)... sorry, fuel injection lingo


----------

